# Foam Block Ideas



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

So I was at Lowes and Tractor Supply the other day and saw a couple of the foam blocks used to ship trailers. I checked with management at TS and they said take what you want. I looked out back of the store and they must have had a couple hundred. I grabbed 30 that I could fit in my Frontier bed.
They are 12" x 12" X 20".

This image is from http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=21617 where Bone Dancer and bobzilla got theirs. Mine are the same ones.










What I need now are ideas (preferably with pictures) of what to do with them. Perhaps a wall but that seems too simple. Archway maybe?

I need the creative minds here to get some new directions.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Look at my albums. ALL of my props are built out of those, except the cross on top of my Celtic Cross tombstone and a couple of small ones.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I made fence columns, gate columns, the entry way, a fireplace, obelisk, and I still have about 50 or so left. Check my albums, Props 2008 and 2010 shows some of it. Think of them as giant lego's for haunters. I used Great stuff foam to glue them together, but you have to pin them together so they dont shift when the GS expands, liquid nail for foam also worked well.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

How about a mausoleum? Since you'll be working with jdubbya this year and he always has a cemetery scene, a little mausoleum might fit in his space. An archway might also be a good option; perhaps also some aboveground crypts.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Maybe a block wall with a zombie torso breaking through it? Could be part of the exterior façade. The cemetery space is small and even a small structure would be overpowering, w/o losing most of the stones. We'll come up with something cool!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Wonder if we could construct some sort of photo op with these? An upright block archway/doorway for visitors to stand in and then maybe a couple zombies reaching for them?


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Thank you Bone Dancer and BioHazardCustoms for the chance to see those great albums! BHC, that façade is off the charts!

I'm thinking maybe a combination of a couple of those ideas. Definitely a façade or wall for the entranceway. Something to dress up rather than just a plywood front.

I also like the photo-op idea. Maybe a background for attacking static zombies.

Anyone else?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

lewlew said:


> Thank you Bone Dancer and BioHazardCustoms for the chance to see those great albums! BHC, that façade is off the charts!
> 
> I'm thinking maybe a combination of a couple of those ideas. Definitely a façade or wall for the entranceway. Something to dress up rather than just a plywood front.
> 
> ...


Since the maze is supposed to be an over-run research facility, having a "block" entrance would really look more authentic than the plain painted plywood. We could use these as the facade covering and if there were enough left, maybe do some sort of photo op. My neighbor would probably be okay with us using a portion of his yard if we needed the space.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

You could....just if you wanted to, build a whale 
This was from 2009. If I remember correctly, it took 300 + foam blocks to build this whale. Good luck with your great find on the foam blocks. So many possibilities! I used to get them by the gross, at a trailer dealership.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Oh yes! I remember that! That was awesome! I always wondered what happened to it once you were done? Time is short for this year so I think it will have to be wall/photo op and facade for the research facility.


----------



## medicf43 (Jan 8, 2013)

what did they call the foam blocks, do they a a specific name. I have a new TC near me and going to check on them tomorrow


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

I saw that picture and immediately thought of a creepy well in the front yard. You can have a recording of echoing screams coming from it and someone could sit inside and jump at anyone who walks up and peaks down into it.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

medicf43 said:


> what did they call the foam blocks, do they a a specific name. I have a new TC near me and going to check on them tomorrow


Not that I know of. The blocks I got were used as spacers on a flat bed truck to pack and support small two wheel trailers. Basically they are just packing material. They are wrapped in plastic because they are bead foam and have to be contained if they break apart. This keeps them clean but they will still dent.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks. It was a fun build.
The pro haunt I worked for only lasted one season.
As far as I know, the whale is still down in the building where we left it.......waiting for someone to turn on some black lights 
Let me know what you come up with on your foam blocks.



lewlew said:


> Oh yes! I remember that! That was awesome! I always wondered what happened to it once you were done? Time is short for this year so I think it will have to be wall/photo op and facade for the research facility.


----------



## medicf43 (Jan 8, 2013)

I went to tractor supply today and they wouldnt let me have any, they said they come back and pick them up


----------

